# Tutorial Contest Winner October 2008: vintage



## user79 (Nov 3, 2008)

Please help me to congratulate *vintage *for winning the October 2008 tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. Vintage will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, vintage , for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

Click here to check out her winning tutorial!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome look!


----------



## n_c (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats, job well done.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations Vintage!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats, vintage! Love the look!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## gujifijian (Nov 4, 2008)

wow awesome look u got happenin! and Congrats for winning!


----------

